# More Stern.....Less Ads



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

From CNN

Brace yourself for more Howard Stern
Report: The shock jock's talk show promises fewer commercial breaks when it hits Sirius next year.
May 26, 2005: 6:57 AM EDT 

NEW YORK (CNN/Money) - Sirius Satellite Radio CEO Mel Karmazin told investors that he is planning fewer commercial breaks when Howard Stern moves to Sirius in January, the New York Post reported Thursday. 

Karmazin said he sees a clear selling point in leaving the program less cluttered compared with conventional radio, the paper said.

Fewer commercial interruptions is cited as one of the reasons subscribers are willing to pay a monthly fee for satellite radio.

The shock jock's four-hour show that currently runs on Infinity radio has roughly 18 minutes of ads per hour, according to the Post.

Sirius and rival XM (Research) run some ads during news, talk and sports shows but keep music channels free of commercials, while traditional radio broadcasters have alienated some listeners with the number of ads.

But Karmazin has indicated to investors that Sirius may become more dependent on advertising, especially after negotiating deals like the a $500-million, five-year programming deal with Stern.

Advertising accounted for just over 1 percent of Sirius' $43 million of revenue in the first quarter. Analysts estimate that figure could jump to as much as 20 percent in the future, the paper said.


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

The only reason I would consider pay radio is to avoid commercials. Since they are turning into cable I doubt I will ever subscribe.


----------



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

kb, It depends on what you are looking for in your radio. If you want music, satellite radio is the only way to go. The other channels (cnn, msnbc. fox news, cnbc, etc) have the same amount of commercials as you would see on cable. If you are a music fan, satellite provides no commericals, a channel closely suiting your tastes, and very little (if any) DJ chatter.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

As a person that pays $35/month for radio I can tell you, it's the farthest thing from cable (in the manner you’re referring to). If I could find a creative and neat way to mount it, I'd consider getting one of those new smaller Sirius plug an play units for my truck and have two subscription to each for a total of $42/month, more then most people spend on TV. There are times when I’m listening to XM that I get the urge to listen to Sirius, mounting it (w/o suction cups) would be the tricky part along with running another set of antenna and power wires and having it look of.


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

FM = Frequent Commercials.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

Steve Mehs said:


> As a person that pays $35/month for radio I can tell you, it's the farthest thing from cable (in the manner you're referring to). If I could find a creative and neat way to mount it, I'd consider getting one of those new smaller Sirius plug an play units for my truck and have two subscription to each for a total of $42/month, more then most people spend on TV. There are times when I'm listening to XM that I get the urge to listen to Sirius, mounting it (w/o suction cups) would be the tricky part along with running another set of antenna and power wires and having it look of.


who do you like better xm Or sirius ???


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Neither really, I like both the same but if I could only afford one service it would be XM because I like their 60s, smooth jazz and hard rock stations better along with Opie & Anthony. I like Sirius for metal and electronica and two conservative talk stations. But both services are great, each has their advantages and as long as I can do so I will subscribe to both. Between XM, Sirius and Music Choice, I have a vast musical library to explore and wouldn't have it any other way unless I could get DMX.


----------



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

It looks like people will have to pay to see Stern:

http://money.cnn.com/2005/08/03/news/newsmakers/stern.reut/index.htm


----------



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

One of the Howard Stern channels (100) is broadcasting today.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

i love it that directv will have xm 

terry young is on xms 60s channel 

see ya later debbie slater does he still say that @ the end of his show ???


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> The shock jock's talk show promises fewer commercial breaks when it hits Sirius next year.


The commercials are the best part of any Stern program. :lol:


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Richard King said:


> The commercials are the best part of any Stern program. :lol:


I knew Stern in college back in the 70s. He had a show on the campus AM station (he could not get a slot on the FM station). I was even in the same room once with Stern and another student named Paul Reubens who later became Pee Wee Herman. Just close your eyes and try to picture that.


----------

